# Experimenteller Mini-Raubfischteich



## bowo (3. März 2013)

Hi,
also ich bin der Bowo. bin 27 Jahre jung und betreibe seit vielen Jahren das Hobby Aquaristik. Seit einigen Jahren habe ich mich auf __ Raubfische, speziell Channa, spezialisiert,
Seit langem habe ich den Traum eines Großen Gartenteiches mit großen Channas (der Platz ist da...)
Ich bin in Teichsachen ein ziemlicher Noob und daher auch in der Hilfe kaum fündig geworden. Ich schildere euch jetzt kurz mal mein Vorhaben, wenn ihr Antworten bzw, Links dazu habt, würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Also ich plane dieses Jahr einen kleinen Raubfischteich anzulegen. Dieser soll etwa 3m x 2m x 1m haben (LxBxT). Als Fische will ich eine suptropische Channa Art halten (aurantimaculata oder stewartii) welche im Winter ins "Warme" kommt.
Gefiltert werden soll über einen Filtergraben, ca. 0,5 m breit um den halben Teich. Dieser soll mit Kies und vielen Pflanzen bestückt werden. Abgesaugt wird das Wasser mit einer einfachen Förderpumpe aus der Mitte des Teiches. Bevor das Wasser in den Filtergraben kommt, soll es einen kleinen Bachlauf runter fließen (nur oprisch, O2 ist eher unwichtig!).

So ist der grobe Plan! Meine Fragen: wie gestallte ich den Rand so, dass man die Folie nicht sieht? Welche Pumpe, bzw. wie realisiere ich den Einlass, damit mir der Kies auf dem Boden nicht angeaugt wird? Ich möchte für die Fische nicht auf Kies verzichten!
Funktioniert das so??? Also da werden in dem Teich zwei bis vier Fische von ca. 35 - 40 cm schwimmen und einige kleine Futterfische. Eine realtiv dichte Bepflanzung ist geplant,

Also Tips, Anregungen, Fragen...alles willkommen!

Gruß Bowo


----------



## Moderlieschenking (3. März 2013)

*AW: Experimenteller Mini-Raubfischteich*

Hallo Bowo,


Erstmal Herzlich willkommen hier bei uns,

um die Folie zu verstecken gibt es Ufermatten, die sandet man ein und kann diese bepflanzen,
das schützt die Folie und schaut gut aus.
Stell doch einfach die Pumpe um 3 - 5 cm über den Bodengrund somit erwischt sie normaler-
weise keinen Kiesel mehr.

LG Markus


----------



## Joerg (4. März 2013)

*AW: Experimenteller Mini-Raubfischteich*

Hallo Bowo,
:Willkommen2

so wird das deinen Channa Art (aurantimaculata oder stewartii) wohl weniger gefallen.
Die werden bis 1m groß und fühlen sich nur wohl, wenn sie auch Wohnröhren in den Böden seiner Wohngewässer graben können.
Da es von der Größe eher ein keiner Teich werden soll (<10m³) ist das wohl keine angemesse Haltung.
Damit du Raubfischen und deren Beutetiere angemessen halten kannst, sollte der Teich um einiges größer sein.

Eine dichte Bepflanzung ist schon mal gut aber ein entsprechender externer Filter sicher nötig.


----------



## bowo (4. März 2013)

*AW: Experimenteller Mini-Raubfischteich*

Hi Markus, das klingt schon mal gut, danke!

Hey Jörg, ich find es immer wieder fastzinierend, wie sich Vorurteile bzw, falsche Fakten über Channa halten.
Der riesige, "böse" Channa ist micropeltes.
Aurantimaculata wird definitiv um die 45 cm und stewartii um die 30 cm. Ich halte beide Arten bereits im Aquarium. Das mit den Hölen ist auch so eine Sache. Die benutzen die Tiere während der Winterruhe, im Sommer nicht. Im Teich möchte ich sie halten, da eine Nachzucht recht anspruchsvoll ist und besser klappen soll, wenn man sie im Sommer im Teich hält.
Es sind echt fantastische Tiere, die leider viel zu oft verkannt werden,
Die Fische stellen so gut wie keine besonderen Ansprüche an das Wasser, sie atmen sogar Luft. Trodzdem soll das Wasser so gut wie möglich sein,

LG Bowo


----------



## Wuzzel (4. März 2013)

*AW: Experimenteller Mini-Raubfischteich*

Vielleicht ne dumme Frage, aber kommen die nicht eher in suptropischem Klima vor ? 
Wie willst Du den Teich denn beheizen ? 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## bowo (4. März 2013)

*AW: Experimenteller Mini-Raubfischteich*

Ist doch keine dumme Frage, im Gegenteil!
Ja die beiden Arten sind subtropisch, Es gibt auch tropische Arten, aber die sind für Teiche nicht geiegnet, da sie relativ sensibel auf Temperaturschwankungen reagieren.
Der Teich soll nicht beheizt werden. Im Winter sollen die Tiere in ein Aquarium im Keller, wo sie bei etwa 16°C überwintert werden sollen. In dieser Zeit sind sie sehr inaktiv und bekommen auch kaum was zu fressen.


----------



## canis (5. März 2013)

*AW: Experimenteller Mini-Raubfischteich*



bowo schrieb:


> Die Fische stellen so gut wie keine besonderen Ansprüche an das Wasser, sie atmen sogar Luft.



Warum willst denn überhaupt einen Teich, ein Gehege im Garten reicht doch 

Im Ernst: Die Channa's verfügen über akzessorische Atmungsorgane und können einen kleinen Teil ihres Sauerstoffbedarfs auch über die Luft decken. 

Bei den kleineren Channa-Arten sehe ich kein grundsätzliches Problem der Haltung im Gartenteich. Denke aber daran, dass der Rückfang der Tiere aus dem Teich im Herbst unter Umständen schwierig wird, erst recht wenn du den Teich naturnahe eingerichtet hast. 

Den Vorteil einer Teichhaltung im Sommer sehe ich aber auch nicht, da mir nicht klar ist, warum es dann mit der Nachzucht besser klappen sollte. Was ich von Channa's aus den Büchern weiss (habe keine praktische Erfahrung), ist doch primär die erfolgreiche Paarbildung die Herausforderung... Sollte diese im Gartenteich besser klappen?


----------



## bowo (10. März 2013)

*AW: Experimenteller Mini-Raubfischteich*

Guten Abend nochmal,

 also, versuchen wir es nochmal neu und lassen die Fischfrage mal außen vor ;-)

Kann ein Teich, so wie ich ihn am Anfang beschrieben habe funktionieren? Wir setzen mal einen sehr geringen Fischbesatz für einige Monate im Sommer voraus.
Habe mitlerweile etwas mehr gelesen und habe neue Fragen 

Also ich plane eine Pumpe von etwa 1000 - 2000 l/h (regulierbar) diese erzeugt ja nun einen ziehmlichen Sog auf der Saugseite. Was gibt es da für "Einsaugstutzen" um den Sog zu minimieren? Ihr wisst sicher was ich meine, aber da mir das passende Stichwort fehlt, finde ich einfach nix...

Und eine andere Frage habe ich zum Aushub. Was mach ich damit? Da der Teich eher kleiner wird, will ich selber buddeln, aber wohin mit der ganzen Erde???
Es ist mit viel weißem Sand zu rechnen, kann ich den eventuell sogar für den Teich/Filtergraben benutzen???

Ich werde diese Woche mal genauere Maße nehmen und das ganze etwas skizzieren. Würde mich freuen, wenn ich noch Tips bekomme (an dieser Stelle vielen Dank an Moderlieschenking)

Schönen Sonntag,

Viele Grüße Bowo


----------



## mitch (10. März 2013)

*AW: Experimenteller Mini-Raubfischteich*

Hallo Bowo,

Einsaugstutzen zum Selbermachen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/203


oder baue dir einen Luftheber - da geht auch mal etwas gröberes durch ohne es gleich zu Brei zu zerhäckseln 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/33996/?q=luftheber


----------



## Moderlieschenking (13. März 2013)

*AW: Experimenteller Mini-Raubfischteich*

Hallo Bowo,


> Und eine andere Frage habe ich zum Aushub. Was mach ich damit? Da der Teich eher kleiner wird, will ich selber buddeln, aber wohin mit der ganzen Erde???
> Es ist mit viel weißem Sand zu rechnen, kann ich den eventuell sogar für den Teich/Filtergraben benutzen???



Natürlich kannst Du den Sand für den Teich benutzen, wenn bei Dir reiner Sandboden zu
erwarten ist.

Ansonsten könntest Du ja auch einen Hügel aufschütten und einen Steingarten anlegen
bzw. einen Bachlauf von einem Hang erzeugen.
Allerdings wenns purer Sand ist, schauts vom verdichten her nicht so gut aus.
Ich habe meinen Aushub als Hang für den Bachlauf und Steingarten hergenommen - 
hab ja auch alles mit der Hand gebuddelt.

LG Markus


----------



## patty4 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Experimenteller Mini-Raubfischteich*

Also von der Pumpenanordnung her gefällt mir das Naturagart Prinzip (habe es noch nicht selbst eingebaut, will das aber beim nächsten Umbau berücksichtigen).

Die Pumpe steht dabei nach dem Filter bzw. Filtergraben und fördert das gereinigte Wasser in den Bachlauf oder Wasserfall. Aus dem Teich wird das Wasser dann nur passiv per Saugleitung vom Grund abgesaugt.

Wie das genau funktioniert, kannst Du Dir bei Naturagart anschauen - ich habe es wie gesagt noch nicht selbst.

Liebe Grüße
Patricia


----------



## bowo (23. März 2013)

*AW: Experimenteller Mini-Raubfischteich*

Hallo,
erstmal vielen Dank für eure Antworten, sie haben mir schon sehr bei der Planung geholfen.
Na ja, bei dem Wetter bleibt außer planen nicht viel übrig.
Habe mal, als der Schnee für den hauch eines Momentes weniger wurde, vermessen und festgestellt, dass der Teich doch ein klein wenig größer wird. Einen kleinen Plan habe ich auch malo erstellt. Funktioniert das so? Die Fischhalterung habe ich, zumindest für dieses Jahr, in den Hintergrund gestellt und die Wagerrechten Flächen sollen zum Ufer hin leicht abfallen.

1. Ist das so okay oder was sollte ich ändern
2. Was meint Ihr, wieviel Liter der Teich haben wird?
3. Anhand meiner Zeichnungen kann ich den Folienbedarf ermitteln: wie genau ist das? Buddelt man das so genau?

Aus dem Aushub möchte ich einen kleinen Hügel für einen Bachlauf machen. Sand ist relativ, also es gibt viel hellen "Sand", den man aber gut verdichten kann...

Ach ja... habe gerade erfahren: im Anschluss an die kleine Bucht liegt eine ehemalige Jauchegrube in den Maßen von etwa  6x 4 x 1,8 m. Diese ist gemauert, die Deckenplatten liegen lose auf...ihr erkennt mein Zukunftsprojekt... ;-)


----------



## Joerg (23. März 2013)

*AW: Experimenteller Mini-Raubfischteich*

Hallo Bowo,
die 600er Zone kannst du dir sparen, da gibt es kaum Pflanzen dafür.
Meine habe ich auch schon zurückgebaut.

Die Tiefe würde ich dafür auf 1,60- 1,99 "anheben".


----------



## neuemmendorfer (24. März 2013)

*AW: Experimenteller Mini-Raubfischteich*



Joerg schrieb:


> Hallo Bowo,
> die 600er Zone kannst du dir sparen, da gibt es kaum Pflanzen dafür.
> Meine habe ich auch schon zurückgebaut.
> 
> Die Tiefe würde ich dafür auf 1,60- 1,99 "anheben".



Ich würde sie zumindest auf einer Seite beibehalten. Es gibt nicht viele Pflanzen dafür, aber die es gibt, die sind sehr schön. Ich habe auf der Stufe z.B. Riesenhechtkraut, Kanadischen Wasserreis und __ Papageienfeder (als winterharte Unterwasserform). Auch können da sämtliche UW-Pflanzen angesiedelt werden. Seerosen gibt es natürlich auch noch für diese Tiefe.


----------



## bowo (21. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Experimenteller Mini-Raubfischteich*

Moin,

dieses Wochenende ging es endlich mit den Vorbereitungen los und es hat viel Spaß gemacht!
Bilder habe ich in meinem Album, wie kann ich Bilder hier her verlinken???

Es lief ganz gut. Aktueller Planungsstand:
- kein Filtergraben, dafür einen Filterteich mit Bachlauf, Siebfilter vor dem Filterteich
- sehr wahrscheinlich doch kein Raubfischbestand, Fischbestand in den Hintergrund gestellt
- voraussichtliche Größe bei etwa 4,5 x 3-4 x 1,2-1,5 m (l x b x t)

Arbeiten am Wochenende:
- "Retten" brauchbarer Pflanzen
- Entfernen störender Büsche
- Umsetzen der Schaukel
- Gestallten der Mauer

Neue "Probleme":
Das Funderment der Mauer ist ca. 50cm breit und 80cm tief und muss weg...das geschieht in zwei Wochen, weil ich nächstes Wochenende Arbeiten bin...

Wie gesagt, verlinke gern noch Bilder, brauch nur einen kurzen Tip


----------



## admh (21. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Experimenteller Mini-Raubfischteich*



mitch schrieb:


> Hallo Bowo,
> 
> Einsaugstutzen zum Selbermachen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/203
> 
> ...



Hallo Mitch,

wie hat sich der Alu Filter bewährt?
Setzt er sich nicht allzu schnell zu...
und wie sieht es mit der Haltbarkeit von Aluminium im Teichwasser aus?

VG

Andreas


----------



## Patrick K (22. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Experimenteller Mini-Raubfischteich*

Hallo BOWO

hier mal ein Link zum Bilder in den Beitrag stellen 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2009

Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick


----------



## trouble2009 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Experimenteller Mini-Raubfischteich*

Hallo,
gibts hier was Neues?

MfG,
Rafael


----------



## bowo (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Experimenteller Mini-Raubfischteich*

Hi,
schön, wenn nachgefragt wird!!!
Also, es gingt deutlich voran und habe vor eine Dokumentation darüber zu starten, aber die Zeit....

   

Also, auf den Bildern seht ihr den aktuellen Stand. Auf den Filtergraben habe ich verzichtet, dafür habe ich umsonst einen 750 Liter Fertigteich bekommen 
Auf Channa verzichte ich auch, da es keine Winterfeste Art gibt und ein Herausfangen nicht möglich scheint.
Die größe des Teiches beträgt etwa +5,5 m + 5m + 1,5 m (lxbxt) und das Volumen sollte bei etwa 12 - 14 cbm liegen.

Fische sind keine drin, wobei es sehr interessant ist, den Gelbrandkäfern, Mückenlarven und Wasserläufern zuzusehen.

Vom Filterteich zum Teich wird noch ein kleiner Bach entstehen und, naja, gestallterisch steht noch einiges aus...

Ach ja, die Folie habe ich bei trüben Wetter verlegt, was ein Fehler war, da sie einen Tag später bei Sonnenschein sehr viel flexiebler war.  Bin trotzdem sehr zufrieden!!!!
Das Wasser ist auf ca. 40cm klar, weil mein Hund den Teich sehr mag ;-) Ich befinde mich aktuell im Kontakt mit Knochenhechthaltern bezüglich der ganzjährigen Haltung im Teich...mal sehen, was daraus wird...
Ich habe übrigens viele Pflanzen von NG und bin so unglaublich zufrieden!!!

Ach ja, (ich hoffe es wird nicht zu konfuß), meine Stufen sind: +5 (klein)/-10(groß)/-30(mittel)/-50(klein)/-150

Fragen beantworte ich gern,
viele Grüße.

Bowo


----------

